# Guppy disappeared from the aquarium I`m clueless



## vfbsilva

Guys I can`t explain this somehow one of my female guppies vanished from my tank. I have a 45 liter tank. I had a cory, and 4 guppies (2 male 2 female). Somehow from night to day the fish disappeared. I`ve checked all the aquarium interior (it is not heavily planted so it is easy to look). Looked around the floor moved the furniture and I can`t find it! 

I`ve found some feces of wall gecko on my balcony near the aquarium. Can a wall gecko have eaten my fish? I can find no other plausible explanation.


----------



## rtmaston

sorry to hear that.did you check your filter maybe it got in there somehow and anything in the tank its could hide in.how big was the guppie?hope you figure it out


----------



## tbub1221

I found a crispy guppie outside one of my tanks yesterday. I'm fairly certain it was a feeder guppie they can hop out of the water sometimes. Also check the filter. Being that there are no large fish it would take a wile 4 them all to eat her , but they will eat her eventually , I saw a Cory cat eating a dead fish the other day. Maybe they chewed it small enough to get past the filter's strainer.


----------



## seaecho

I've had that happen too. By the time I found the fish, it wasn't even recognizable as a fish, and my cory was chewing on it too.


----------

